# Asian Cichlids



## Guest (Jan 21, 2005)

I have a *Flower Horn* fish (2 in fact) in a 30 gal. Does any one here kno anything about them?
if u do how would i make them mater and should i have i male and 2 females like other fish or is this different? if anyone wud reply it would be greatly appreciated  
thank you in advance


----------



## fishgfish (Jan 19, 2005)

Flowerhorns are cichlasoma hybrids. Its hard to tell whta fish went into making individual flowerhorns. Synspillum, trimac, devil, fastae, texas, blackbelts, temporelis some of the more commonly used for crossbreeding. It takes a long time for them to mature, I don't think you have adult fish in a 30gallon, Its pretty hard to get a mated pair, and often if you do get a spawn the eggs will not hatch. If you do get a good spawn and fry, 99% of the time the offspring look nothing like the parrents. I hope this helps you


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2005)

my fathers friend breeds them they came out looking axactly like their father and everytime the mother lays eggs they hatch unless they r used to feed the other fish.
well i was just letting u kno and if u cud reply sould i put two adults in a 55 gal. long er tall tank er a 60 long er tall if u cud tell me it would be great 
im planning on getting a new tank :lol: 



fishgfish @ Fri Jan 21 said:


> Flowerhorns are cichlasoma hybrids. Its hard to tell whta fish went into making individual flowerhorns. Synspillum, trimac, devil, fastae, texas, blackbelts, temporelis some of the more commonly used for crossbreeding. It takes a long time for them to mature, I don't think you have adult fish in a 30gallon,  Its pretty hard to get a mated pair, and often if you do get a spawn the eggs will not hatch.  If you do get a good spawn and fry,  99% of the time the offspring look nothing like the parrents.  I hope this helps you


----------



## fishgfish (Jan 19, 2005)

I didn't say they will not breed, I keep and breed flowerhorns and if you get one fertile pair out of 10 is great. You need a large tank 75gallon or so. When they spawn, just like large cichlasoma cichlids they will beat on eachother, 
are there any signs of them beeing a pair? How large are they? and how old?


----------

